
Modeling the emergence of novelties - harscoat
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603366/mathematical-model-reveals-the-patterns-of-how-innovations-arise/
======
harscoat
Original paper
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00994](https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.00994)

